#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Projeto painel solar bom e baixo custo, alguém??

## af2

Estou a procura de um projeto para alimentar total de umas 5 antenas da Ubiquiti, se alguém tiver seria uma boa ajuda..
Sou meio leigo nesse assunto ainda, Obrigado

----------


## welitom

painel 250w 24v 2 bateria de 115ah e um controlador de carga qualidade

----------


## rubem

Lista pronta com as opções mais em conta:

1 desse: https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pr...s6k-270p-79117 ou esse: https://www.neosolar.com.br/loja/pai...-60-270wp.html

1 desse: https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pr...cs-p3024-79205 ou esse: https://www.neosolar.com.br/loja/con...0a-12-24v.html

2 dessa: https://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br...-p5-2080-115ah

Cabo de 6mm² entre painel e controlador, e controlador e bateria, é mais que suficiente (Mas se usar cabo de 4mm² só vai ter um pouco de aquecimento nos cabos, nada perigoso, a diferença de preço é pequena então não sei se compensa usar 4mm²). Do controlador até o patch panel poe ou seja lá o que vai dividir a energia rumo aos equipamentos aí sim pode ser cabo de 2mm², nessa posição a corrente circulante é bem baixa (Em 24h dá muita energia, mas a circulante por hora é baixa, só uns 1 a 1,2A, até cabinho de 0,5mm² resolve se for curto tipo 2m).

----------


## brunocemeru

Se interessa amigos.
Tenho 2 painéis parados aqui.
135W cada,Kyocera.
Foram pouco usados.Ficou menos de um mês na Torre.

----------


## hugomatosk

Bom dia fasso o projeto e instalacao entre em contato comigo executo a obra em todo territorio Nacional

----------

